

Keeping it on-topic: the problem with discussing sex at technical conferences - tedks
http://adainitiative.org/2013/02/keeping-it-on-topic-the-problem-with-discussing-sex-at-technical-conferences/

======
prodigal_erik
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5283785>

------
nicksergeant
Dead URL.

